# Marble Blue PK X Pinnaple HMPK



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well finally setting up a pair again... for the first time it will be pk's! For those that dont know me yet this should be a good way for yall to learn who I am and those who are still around, I hope to see you again! I am rather excited about this pair. I'm hoping for some blue's yellows marbles and maybe purple, supposedly the female had black on her but I dont see it. Pulled out my old tanks and filled them with water needless to say my dog is feeling a little more neglected. In any case I have a unknown history male he looks like he should be a symmetrical plakat but his tail is over 180 degrees. The female's background is also unknown (Phusit on aquabid) might be a asymmetrical but i'm not sure on that. I ended up using her and not my original plan of a black copper because she came in half the size of the male.... and thats why I buy two females. 
The kids are finishing conditioning... they came in very nasty conditions after the post office lost them for two days  but the female came around and is showing her bars and the male wont stop flaring at anything that dares to move. Beware cruddy photos below ha ha I will post better ones once there in a tank together. I managed to loose my mini photo tank after the move. 

View attachment 420098

View attachment 420106


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Beautiful boy, the girl I can barely see. Good luck!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

That was right after she came in... she colors up a nice dark purple I really need some better photos!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Oooooh! <3
Can't wait to see the babies from this pair!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful pair!!! Can't wait too see the fry!!!!


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Can't see the female, really, but that male is lovely. Looking forward to seeing some better photos.


----------

